
Anticipating Worst from Trump, Internet Archive Is Building a Backup in Canada - edward
http://paleofuture.gizmodo.com/anticipating-the-worst-from-trump-the-internet-archive-1789473404
======
mtgx
Now would be the right time to start pushing for something like IPFS, if it's
ready for mainstream use.

~~~
webmaven
IPFS' readiness for mainstream use seems like it's somewhere between TCP/IP
and HTTPS.

